# Vocal music a passion



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I consider myself an advanced classical lisener in classical music of ancient lore, from ars antiqua to renaissance italian.I dont venture in baroque that mutch because there is too mutch happiness in baroque music and im not an overly happy person.

Im seeking now english polyphonists of 15 century as my next passion because of Thomas Tallis, if you dont like me dont read me, if you hated thee stupid quebecers an are adherant of all the clicher
like we are morron, we are french, we are secessionist all of us, we are all rude and ect go to hell...

Were is tolerance, im trying my best not to be offensive, an americain or europeen could probably post what i post but i feel stigmatized by ********, francophobic ********, that like french but see quebecer has trash nation.I said it before but im more a north american than a quebecer or a canadian. Since quebecers mostly have the same conformist taste here and i dont identified as one of them, and canadian not all of them i hope , mostly hate us, for posting here like we dont belong, french in france forum do the same, im tired of hatred of both.

Brittish and netherlands and some american prove to me they were class act and like my post or participated, i have followers too, but i also have a legion of haters.

What is it so bad im some yound white hunk and i dig older chinese womens is it a crime?
This post got shredded for no reason at all, just like most of my post for no reason at all.

Have a nice day regardless, i dont feel like posting here anymore and shared my discovery or knowledge if im a ''bouc emissaire'' to all the ill of this planet in justice league hero(or zero) of this world, and francophobe elements, i did said i were not french, but here the thing canadian anglo and american love the french from france but see quebecer as cheap nuggets that should ain't be there in america(canada is still america whiteout being american). my ancestor were here 500 yrs.
Thank you.

I have a feeling the people that complaint about me all know each other, and number win on my individual post , this is why my post get shredded and deleted all the freaking time, stop hating me please or dont read me if you hate me, leave me alone.

For others that enjoy my post , i thank and cheerish your support thank you very mutch.

:tiphat:


----------

